# Louis Williams?



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

what do ya think of Louis Williams? He had a lot of hype coming in to the draft this year but with low minutes he has been under the radar.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Louis Williams is nothing but a garbage player right now. He was hyped as a impact college player, all the people in the know agreed that it was stupid for him to declare. He is years away from getting steady minutes.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

A vastly mis used player, if Louis Williams was on the Atlanta Hawks (Isn't ATL near Georgia, his home town? I feel a connunection brewing). He'd get the time he needs to show his game. The funny thing about Maurice Cheeks is that he'll never make adjustments and improve your starting lineup. Don't even begin to think about asking him to develop your young nuclues. That's why his hiring made no sense. Nate McMillian would've been the perfect candidate for the Philadelphia Job. While our roster may not have competed with the likes of Dallas, San Antonio and Detroit. At least as 76ers fans we would have felt that our roster gave it our all. Maurice Cheeks rode on his starters 80 out of the 82 basketball games (Bare minor injuries and far and few between 'adjustments') and it didn't work. I'd like to see Maurice Cheeks use the bench. Inspite of how much lacking in talent it may be.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> A vastly mis used player, if Louis Williams was on the Atlanta Hawks (Isn't ATL near Georgia, his home town? I feel a connunection brewing). He'd get the time he needs to show his game. The funny thing about Maurice Cheeks is that he'll never make adjustments and improve your starting lineup. Don't even begin to think about asking him to develop your young nuclues. That's why his hiring made no sense. Nate McMillian would've been the perfect candidate for the Philadelphia Job. While our roster may not have competed with the likes of Dallas, San Antonio and Detroit. At least as 76ers fans we would have felt that our roster gave it our all. Maurice Cheeks rode on his starters 80 out of the 82 basketball games (Bare minor injuries and far and few between 'adjustments') and it didn't work. I'd like to see Maurice Cheeks use the bench. Inspite of how much lacking in talent it may be.


Since when is Georgia a town. If I'm not mistaken it's a state, which Atlanta is in. Oui?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ras said:


> Since when is Georgia a town. If I'm not mistaken it's a state, which Atlanta is in. Oui?


Lol


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> A vastly mis used player, if Louis Williams was on the Atlanta Hawks (Isn't ATL near Georgia, his home town? I feel a connunection brewing). He'd get the time he needs to show his game. The funny thing about Maurice Cheeks is that he'll never make adjustments and improve your starting lineup. Don't even begin to think about asking him to develop your young nuclues. That's why his hiring made no sense. Nate McMillian would've been the perfect candidate for the Philadelphia Job. While our roster may not have competed with the likes of Dallas, San Antonio and Detroit. At least as 76ers fans we would have felt that our roster gave it our all. Maurice Cheeks rode on his starters 80 out of the 82 basketball games (Bare minor injuries and far and few between 'adjustments') and it didn't work. I'd like to see Maurice Cheeks use the bench. Inspite of how much lacking in talent it may be.


No. We have no bench, we don't forfeit games by playing guys that don't belong on the court. This isn't little league baseball. Louis Williams belongs in college, he ruined that, he should be in the NBDL. Guys like Jermaine O'Neal, Rashard Lewis, Deshawn Stevenson didn't get time for years and they didn't have the benefit of a developmental league, he should be taking advantage of it.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> (Isn't ATL near Georgia, his home town?


quote of the year


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That right there is extremely perposterous of course you develop your young nuclues, damn your starting to sound like LB when he traded those draft picks one by one.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> That right there is extremely perposterous of course you develop your young nuclues, damn your starting to sound like LB when he traded those draft picks one by one.


Do you ever make sense? NBDL, thats what it is there for, developing young talent. Not throwing them in the NBA to get murdered. I don't want our team to turn into the Atlanta Hawks. Who said anything about trading draft picks? Louis Williams can't play on the pro level right now, if ever. Get off his sack.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Your evaulation of Louis Williams makes me think Combo-guards have literally no value in the casual fan's eyes. Which is really dissapointing. Someone who claims he is a fan of the Saint Joes hawks. (Who developed Jammer Nelson and Delonte West) can't even reconize the talent of L-Will.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Jameer Nelson and Delonte West were all americans that proved their worth. Jameer Nelson is not a combo guard, he's a point guard. Delonte could be considered a combo guard and proved his value and ability to play in the league. Your posting on this board about building around Louis Williams, is that a joke? What has he done that impresses you? Attacked the basket hard in lay-up line drills? His 5 mpg average in 30 games really doesn't give you much to work with. He might be apart of the future of this franchise but he is not the future of the franchise. Don't compare him to proven players.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

i definitely think louis should be in the nbdl. however, i don't think he's a wasted pick or nearly as bad as everyone makes him out to be.

of course, i've never seen him play, so i'm just basing this off logic i see. if anything i say is wrong someone correct me, this is just going off the scouting reports i'm remembering from over a year ago. he was a projected top 5 pick, i believe, and the reason he fell so hard was primarily character issues. I also don't recall those character issues being based on work ethic, and more on behavior. 

Say what you will about Billy King, but one thing he's actually done a pretty good job as a GM is in the draft, particularly in second round talent. Willie Green and Kyle Korver were two solid role players he salvaged in a draft where we had no first round pick. I honestly believe Louis Williams could be a pretty good player, potentially a double digit scorer, although potential hasn't exactly been friendly to the Sixers. How many high schoolers picked in the second round have really been productive their senior year? Look at Rashard Lewis, he was projected to be a first rounder and fell, didn't do much of anything his first year, and now he's an underrated second option style player. Obviously their reasons for falling were different, but i'm sure we can all draw the correlation.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's hard to be too critical of Louis Williams, I still don't like the pick (of course you all know that Gomes was my "guy").. but Williams did produce Vs the Pistons when they put him out there. I don't think he'll be a superstar, but he has a good chance to be a quality third guard.

I'm still pissed that they didn't send him down to the NBDL to get some playing time so we could tell what he could do. Seems like every other team in the league benefitted from the new setup but the Sixers.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> It's hard to be too critical of Louis Williams, I still don't like the pick (of course you all know that Gomes was my "guy").. but Williams did produce Vs the Pistons when they put him out there. I don't think he'll be a superstar, but he has a good chance to be a quality third guard.
> 
> I'm still pissed that they didn't send him down to the NBDL to get some playing time so we could tell what he could do. Seems like every other team in the league benefitted from the new setup but the Sixers.


 Testiment of our management.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Or our lackthere of ability to utalize the talent we * "DO" * have. And Coatesvillian pulled a game, I was about to attack you with myself. the NBA Eastern Conference champions were up by 10 with 4 minutes to go. (We were without Allen Iverson) and had difficultly scoring the ball. I believe in this streach, Louis Williams scored a layup, attempted a jumper and drew 2 fouls, and caught the entire defense of the Pistons off guard. For once, Maurice Cheeks let Louis Williams freelance and do as he wishes, and we saw his potential. I also forgot to mention, the great job
Louis Williams did on Chanucey Billups, limiting his spacing ability and his ability to shoot jumpers. (He went 2-11 I believe). There's also the game against Orlando (Allen Iverson was injured in this one too). Kevin Ollie was slightly hurt, and John Salmons was limited in playing time, thanks oh lord to Maurice Cheeks. So who was our 2nd-string PG? Louis Williams, who scored 8 PTS, on 3-5 shooting from the field. There's also the amount of potential he showed me playing without the basketball. He also showed me he can be very aggressive with the basketball. He has alot of talent, and could become a very good player. Your critical judgement on Louis Williams, is like everyone elses'.....: You haven't seen him play, that's all.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If anyone wants to start a Louis Williams fan club, count me in. For some reason I don't know, I'm a big fan of him and Monta Ellis.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I still think he made the right decision to go pro. People will criticize him for that, but I doubt he could have moved his stock much by attending University of Georgia for a year or two. In fact, he might have hurt his stock there.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I still think he made the right decision to go pro. People will criticize him for that, but I doubt he could have moved his stock much by attending University of Georgia for a year or two. In fact, he might have hurt his stock there.


How could it have hurt his stock? He was projected as a late 2nd round pick or undrafted. People were shocked when BK took him in the second round. His stock really was never that high to begin with. The only way his stock would have dropped is if he was exposed as nothing more than a average college player. I don't think locking into University of Georgia was the smartest idea b/c he wouldn't have the help he needed to be successful but if he would've chosen a top college and shined his stock would've risen. He wanted to get paid right away, simple as that. I just don't see how it was a smart move when people in the league are surprised that you were chosen at the end of the second round.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Well.. he could have never improved at Georgia, gotten older, gone undrafted, and had to play basketball in a different country. That would hurt his stock.


----------

